# First Slingshot



## Magik Larz (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys I just joined and wanted to make my first slingshot. What is a good simple design to use and where can i get the materials. Thanks


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

The simplest design is probably growing on a tree near you. Look for a good shaped fork and with your tree loppers cut off the forks to about 4 inches in length and the handle to about 5 to 6 inches. Strip off the bark and let the timber dry out. You can hurry it along by putting it in the microwave for one minute, take it out and leave for five minutes to cool. Repeat until the timber feels lighter, your sling shot will then be ready to work to the shape you want. Do not choose a fork if the timber is thin but cut one that fits your hand. Try uTube and see what you can find about simple tree fork sling shots.

Good shooting

Moongalba


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26856-cheap-n-easy/?hl=%2Bcheap+%2Beasy


----------

